# Объявления > Всяко-разно > Продам >  Холодильная установка Linde 201

## pilotua55

продам холодильную установку промышленную!
LINDE-DLFB 201 Германия.

Мотор - компрессор 220/380В 1450 об/мин.
Вентилятор радиатора Bossler.
Цена 400 у.е.

похож на этот только вентилятор охлаждения один!

----------


## pilotua55

Ап

----------


## pilotua55

Ап

----------


## pilotua55

Продам

----------


## pilotua55

Отличный промышленный холодильник в продаже!

----------


## pilotua55

Ап

----------


## pilotua55

Продам новая!

----------


## pilotua55

Ап компрессор в идеале!

----------


## pilotua55

Продам

----------


## pilotua55

Ап

----------


## pilotua55

ап

----------


## pilotua55

Продам

----------


## pilotua55

Ап

----------


## pilotua55

Продам

----------


## pilotua55

Ап

----------


## pilotua55

Продам

----------


## pilotua55

Ап

----------


## pilotua55

Ап

----------


## pilotua55

Ап

----------


## pilotua55

Ап

----------


## pilotua55

Ап

----------


## arintin

Потребляемая мощность при 220v ?

Кубатура холодильника под него ?

----------


## pilotua55

Ап

----------


## pilotua55

Ап

----------


## pilotua55

Ап

----------


## ТАЮ

какая производительность компрессолра? какую максимальную дает температуру охлаждения?

----------


## pilotua55

Ап

----------


## pilotua55

Ап

----------


## pilotua55

Ап

----------


## pilotua55

Ап

----------


## pilotua55

Ап

----------


## pilotua55

Ап

---------- Сообщение добавлено  13.12.2013 в 09:45 ----------

Ап

----------


## pilotua55

Ап

----------


## pilotua55

Ап

----------


## pilotua55

Ап

----------


## cennya

Какой объем вытягивает и какой температурный режим?

----------


## pilotua55

Ап

----------


## pilotua55

Ап

----------


## pilotua55

Ап

----------


## pilotua55

Ап

----------


## pilotua55

Ап

----------

